# Projekt drei Monitore



## Schulte89 (21. August 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,
  Ich habe schon länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir drei neue (gleiche) Monitore anzuschaffen. Da das neue Battlefield 3 vor der Tür steht muss ich leider mein PC Grafiktechnisch ein wenig aufrüsten habe derzeit eine ATI Readon HD4850 512 MB OC Editon von Club 3D verbaut und spiele Bad Company 2 mit ca. 50/60 FPS (je nach Map)1280*768. 


Würde gerne die „ATI Eyefinity Technology“ nutzen und daher bräuchte ich halt die oder  zwei  entsprechende Grafikkarte(n) da aber noch niemand so recht weiß welche GPU nun für BF3 gut genug ist rückt diese Frage erstmal in den Hintergrund bis BF3 erschienen ist oder die Beta Phase läuft. 
  Nun zu meinen anderen Fragen:


Monitor:
  Welchen Monitor soll Ich nehmen habe diesen schon mal rausgesucht. Was mich bei diesem Überzeugt ist das er 2ms Reaktionszeit hat, echtes Full HD und einen Kontrast von 80.000:1
G245HAbid

  Gehäuse:
  Big Tower optisch schön, viel Platz
ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails IN WIN Ironclad Big Tower - black Mesh

  Mainboard:

GA-990FXA-UD3

  Arbeitsspeicher:
DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

  Festplatte:
HD105SI 1 TB

  Netzteil:
  Noch keins Gefunden, weil ich nicht weiß was  gut genug für 2 Grafikkarten ist.


Die übrigen Komponenten wie Laufwerke und CPU (AMD Phenom X4 955 BE 3,2 Ghz) werde ich mit über nehmen.
  Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben was ich anders machen könnte bezüglich Komponenten oder Erfahrungen posten wie gut/schlecht  diese Zusammenstellung ist.

  MfG

  Schulte


----------



## der_knoben (21. August 2011)

Beim Gehäuse lädst du dir nen schönen Staubfänger ein, bei dem offenen Seitenteil. Außerdem hat es kein Kabelmanagement, was man bei einem solch großen Gehäuse wohl verlangen darf.

Also ein PHenomII 955 ist auf jeden Fall nicht die beste Wahl für CF/SLI. Vllt rüstet du dann ja auf den Bulldozer auf. Halte ich zumindest für sinnvoll.

Graka: Da solltest du wohl in Richtung 2xGTX570 oder 2x HD6970 gehen. Alles andere wäre wohl für 3 Monitore zu schwach, zu mal man bei NVidia eh 2 Karten für 3 Monitore braucht.
Bei dem MB sind die X16 Slots gut angebracht, da zwischen beiden noch 2 Slots sind.
Beim RAM könnte man aufgrund der Unterstützung von RAM bis 1866MHz auch 1600MHz als Kompromiss nehmen: DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit

Wenn du als HDD noch eine schnellere hast, kannst du die EcoGreen nehmen. Vllt soll es auch eine SSD werden. Bspw. Crucial m4 64/128GB.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Hi,

die Herstellerangaben bei den Monitoren kannst Du rauchen, wichtig sind Tests etc. Zum Zocken auf 3 Monitoren ebenfalls ein relativ guter Blickwinkel und ein möglichst schmaler Rahmen.

HDD würde ich eine flottere Samsung HD103SJ nehmen. Board alternativ ein  ASRock 990FX Extreme4, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beim RAM würde ich auf Heatspreader verzichten, der Bulldozer soll angeblich von höheren RAM-Frequenzen profitieren, aber 1600MHz und CL9 sollte ausreichen, z.B. GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1600) (GVP38GB1600C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Netzteil könntest du ein Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## Schulte89 (21. August 2011)

Wann soll die CPU den rauskommen? und mit was für einer Leistung? sry das ich frage aber habe mich lange nicht mehr mit der Hardware beschäftigt was es neues gibt etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Bulldozer soll im September kommen, was er leisten wird, weiß noch keiner, man rechnet aber damit, dass er zum i7 2600 aufschließen kann.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Oder ein (im Moment schnelleres) Intel Sandy System:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed  ~245
Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~35 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
 Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K62 ~85  
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: 2x HIS Radeon HD 6970 IceQ Turbo, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (H697QT2G2M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Sockel 1155 sollte man nur mit 2x 8 Lanes betreiben, wenns Multi GPU ist.


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Monitor könntest Du Dir diesen mal anschauen: ASUS VW248TLB, 23.6" (90LMD2101T21021C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## der_knoben (21. August 2011)

Zum Tower: Vllt ein Cooler Master HAF X, oder ein Corsair 650D


----------



## R@ven (22. August 2011)

Aufjedenfall wird ein Sli oder Crossfire Gespann benötigt um BF3 auf 3 Monitoren Flüssig zu spielen.

Hier mal ein Test von guru3d: Triple monitor gaming on GeForce GTX 590 and Radeon 6990

Ich denke mal das die Hardwareanforderungen bei BF3 höher sein werden als bei BC2.


----------



## Schulte89 (22. August 2011)

Taugt die Sapphire HD 6970 2 GB GDDR5 eigentlich auch was?


----------



## Softy (22. August 2011)

Die Sapphire ist halt im Referenzdesign, daher für Crossfire gut geeignet, aber recht laut und heß.

Das Referenzdesign befördert einen Großteil der warmen Abluft nach hinten aus dem Gehäuse, während die meisten Custom Designs die meiste warme Luft ins Gehäuse leiten. Daher ist bei Verwendung von Custom-Design Karten ein sehr guter Durchzug im Gehäuse Pflicht.

Die von mir verlinkten HIS IceQ eignen sich ebenfalls recht gut für Crossfire: Exklusiv: HIS Radeon HD 6970 IceQ Turbo im Benchmark-Preview auf Herz und Nieren getestet : Einführung und Vorschau. Wenn sie nur nicht so hässlich wäre^^.


----------



## Schulte89 (22. August 2011)

naja bei beim Design haben sie gespart^^ aber wenn die Karte was taugt  wie so nicht


----------



## Schulte89 (22. August 2011)

Dieser Monitor müsste doch für das vorhaben gut genug sein? 

ProLite E2407HDS-B1


----------



## Softy (22. August 2011)

Dieser hier hat in der Print PCGH (08/2011) ziemlich gut abgeschnitten: iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland Den würde ich nehmen.


----------



## Schulte89 (22. August 2011)

Der sieht gut aus  danke


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Hallo Leute. Ihr habt mir ja schon gut geholfen jetzt wollte ich mir nächsten Monat einen Teil bestellen jetzt wollte ich mich nur vergewissern ob ich diese Teile auch nehmen kann für mein vorhaben.
Als Gehäuse werde ich dasATELCO Computer - Produktdetails LanCool K62, ATX, ohne Netzteil nehmen.
Reicht das 750 Watt Netzteil aus? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Professional Series Gold AX750, 750 Watt
Das Mainboard wurde ja schon befürwortet hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 990FX Extreme4, AM3+, ATX
Passt der Arbeitsspeicher später zum Bulldozer DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit und vorerst zum Phenom X4 BE 4* 3,2 GhZ.
Als Festplatte werde ich diese nehmen oder gibt es was besseres HD103SJ 1 TB ? (für Daten, Spiele etc.)
Und zum guten Schluss die Grafikkarte HIS Radeon HD 6970 IceQ Turbo, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (H697QT2G2M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland z.Z. nicht Lieferbar...


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Sieht alles prima aus 

Das Netzteil reicht schon aus.

Die CPU wird aber ganz schön ausbremsen  Da würde ich einen Kühler kaufen, und übertakten.


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Meinst du den Phenom oder den Bulldozer? Der Phenom wird ja ersetzt. ( wie kann ich den denn übertackten?)


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Die Spieleleistung vom Bulldozer ist ja noch nicht bekannt , ich meinte den Phenom II. Der hat einen offenen Multiplikator, Übertakten ist damit nicht schwer.


----------



## Patze (26. August 2011)

Wie viel willst Du eigentlich für die drei Monitore ausgeben?


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Also 160€ (sprich 480€ für alle drei)ProLite E2407HDS-B1 oder hast einen besseren Vorschlag sollte zu mind. Full HD haben und für Spiele und Videos geeignet sein. Wollte mir jeden Monat einen kaufen. Erst kommen aber die Hardware Teile für den PC selber und dann die Monitore. 

@Softy habe meine CPU jetzt auf 3,8 Ghz übertaktet würde das reichen oder noch mehr?


----------



## Patze (26. August 2011)

Nee habe ich leider nicht, 160€ lässt ja nicht so viele Spielraum. Du weißt aber das der Input Lag das entscheidende ist, oder? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...input-lag-wissenschaftlich-aufgearbeitet.html
Und weniger wissenschaftlich, aber bildliche Erklärung: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10424272&postcount=120


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Alternative zum Mainboard was eine andere Aufteilung der PCIe Anschlüsse hat? mit zwei IceQ Turbo GPU´s wird das doch ein wenig eng muss schließlich noch meine WLan Karte unterbekommen oder passt das doch irgendwie?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

Ich würde eine 6990 rein knallen 

Monitore würde ich mit DP nehmen wäre mein tipp z.b. denn hier Acer V3 Value V243PHbd, 23.6" (ET.FV3HE.003) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Ich würde eine 6990 rein knallen


 
und welche XD? aber wann werden die wieder verfügbar sein...


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Der Input-Lag vom iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" ist mit 9ms im normalen Bereich. Die Reaktionszeit von 15ms ist auch ok. Damit ist der vollkommen spieletauglich. Die Herstellerangaben (2ms und so) sind für die Tonne. Entscheidend sind (Vergleichs)tests.

3,8GHz ist schon mal ok, bis der Bulldozer dann draufkommt 

Eine HD6990 würde ich nicht nehmen: AMD Radeon HD 6990 - Fan Noise Comparison - YouTube


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

aha Laut und Heiß^^ das wolltest du damit ausdrücken oder


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Da brauchst Du schon gute Kopfhörer, damit Du die Karte nicht mehr hörst


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Dann doch lieber die HIS IceQ Turbo


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Halte ich für sinnvoller  Die sind zwar auch nicht die leisesten, aber leiser als das Referenzdesign und eben mit dem Vorteil, dass die meiste warme Luft nach hinten aus dem Case befördert wird, statt ins Gehäuse: HIS HD 6970 IceQ Turbo & HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo X Review - Page 15

Alternativ kannst Du andere Custom-Kühler nehmen, aber dann brauchst Du einen guten Durchzug im Gehäuse. Welches Gehäuse nimmste du jetzt?


----------



## ACDSee (26. August 2011)

Kannst als Gehäuse aus ein Raven2 nachdenken. Denn dann ist es relativ egal, wohin die Karten pusten.


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Kannst als Gehäuse aus ein Raven2 nachdenken. Denn dann ist es relativ egal, wohin die Karten pusten.



Dann noch ein Board mit hohem Abstand der beiden PCIe x16 Slots und 2x die Asus HD6970 DC-II rein. Das wäre Pr0n 

So könnte das dann aussehen:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed ~90
Board: ASUS Crosshair V Formula, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFM0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
RAM: G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Gehäuse: SilverStone Raven Evolution RV02-EW schwarz mit Sichtfenster (SST-RV02B-EW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
 Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
 Graka:2x  ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2048MB GDDR5 ~290
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

als Tower dachte ich eher  an das ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails LanCool K62, ATX, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Mit dem Asus Crosshair V könntest Du imo schon 2 andere Custom-Karten nehmen, denn die PCIe-Slots sind da relativ weit auseinander. Die mit 16 lanes angebundenen habe ich gelb markiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Schön und gut ^^ aber ich muss irgendwie meine PCI WLan Karte unterbringen


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Da nimmst Du einen Stick


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Fürne Stahlbetondecke lol alles schon probiertXD also dieses würde vom Aufbau passen müsste ich mir dann nur eine neue Wlan Karte kaufen für PCI 1x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 990FX Extreme4, AM3+, ATX


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Beim Crosshair V könntest Du den schwarzen PCI-Slot für deine vorhandene WLAN-Karte nehmen.


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

passt das den von welcher Grafikkarte sprechen wir den der IceQ oder der Asus?^^ 

EDIT: Ist diese hier http://www.amazon.de/D-Link-AIRPLUS...ZJQC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1314378541&sr=8-4


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Ist das eine kleine Karte, so ein low profile Teil? 

Im Prinzip passt auch eine Asus DC-II mit der PCI-WLAN Karte.


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Ist diese hier D-Link AIRPLUS G 802.11G WIRELESS Lan Netzwerkkarte PCI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Die würde den einen Lüfter der Asus DC-II Graka total verdecken. Keine gute Idee.  Bei der IceQ wäre es kein Problem.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

DU bist lange genug bei und kannst in den Marketplatz da wir momentan eine für PCIe1x angeboten für 15 und die karte ist N standard also 300mb


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> DU bist lange genug bei und kannst in den Marketplatz da wir momentan eine für PCIe1x angeboten für 15 und die karte ist N standard also 300mb




Es fehlen nur noch 3 Beiträge. Das schaffen wir locker  Aber dann dauert es nochmal ca. 1 Tag, bis der Zugang freigeschalten wird  Oder gelten für Dich noch die alten Foren-Regeln? Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

Die alten gelten für ihn weil er seit 2008 dabei ist  daher loss greif zu


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Finde da irgendwie keine (blind) Wlan Karte...
@Softy welche Grafikkarte ist den jetzt besser für das vorhaben  IceQ oder Asus


Edit: Aber die soll nicht das Problem sein Kosten nicht die Welt


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

Ich sehe sie auch nicht


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Entweder das Crosshair V ohne Erweiterungskarten und 2x die Asus DC-II.

Oder mit Erweiterungskarten das Asrock Board oder das Asus Board mit der IceQ.


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Ich sehe sie auch nicht


 XD no Comment

EDit: @Softy aber tun sich die Karten so viel?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

Von der Kühl leistung her und vom Takt die Iceq ist etwas besser vom takt her 
Aber ich würde es cf fahren mit wakü weil die wärme bei luft sehr steigt wärme mir zu riskant


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

jetzt auch noch WaKü jetzt bringt ihr mich aber ins grübeln was müsste ich denn dafür noch haben


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

DU musst dir keine WaKü holen nur 

Ich würde aus Persöhnlicher Erfahrung kein CF oder SLI fahren ohne wakü

Mal Softys meinung hören


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Das funktioniert schon mit einem gut belüfteten Gehäuse. Ich sehe da kein Problem mit einer Luftkühlung.


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

mit dem Gehäuse wird das ja kein Problem sein oder?


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Das Gehäuse ist ok. es gäbe noch besser belüftete, aber das sollte schon ausreichen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

DAs wäre dann gut  Fractal Design Define XL schwarz (FD-CA-DEF-XL-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sehr gut lüft Zirkulation


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

glaube ich nehme doch ein anderes gehäuse danke A.O.Bolaji


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Mit dem hier gäbe es auch keine Temperaturprobleme^^: Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced (RC-932-KKN5-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

Er will aber mein Vorschlag


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

War ja nur ne Alternative, das Fractal Design XL soll ja auch ok sein


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

Soll ja schon  

Es ist in meinen AUgen für denn Preis der Best Big TOwer


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Also der Fractal sagt mir in sachen Design besser zu, schön schlicht. der wird es jetzt definitiv


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Entweder das Crosshair V ohne Erweiterungskarten und 2x die Asus DC-II.
> 
> Oder mit Erweiterungskarten das Asrock Board oder das Asus Board mit der IceQ.


 

Aber die IceQ würden doch auch auf dem Crosshair V funktionieren. Plus meine Wlan Karte PCI 1x oder nicht ?


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Schulte89 schrieb:


> Aber die IceQ würden doch auch auf dem Crosshair V funktionieren. Plus meine Wlan Karte PCI 1x oder nicht ?



Ja, das würde funktionieren.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

ich würde das andere nehmen und iene Wlan N karte


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Kann ich den auf dem ASRock demnächst also in Zukunft einen 8 Kerner laufen lassen betreiben


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Ja, denn es ist ein AM3+ Board.


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

supiiii dann haben wir das auch geklärt Vielen dank euch zwei


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Wenn Du magst, poste nochmal alle Komponenten, bevor Du bestellst. Mach am besten eine Wunschliste bei geizhals.at/de, dort kann der günstigste Anbieter automatisch ermittelt werden


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

Und guck das du nur bei einem Bestellst sonst kommen hohe Versand kosten auf dich zu


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Oder einen Teil bei mindfactory.de (keine Versandkosten bei Bestellung zwischen 0h und 6h) + einem anderen Händler.


----------



## Schulte89 (26. August 2011)

Cool hört sich gut an mit mindfactory  hier meine Liste


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

ok das stimmt


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Du musst die Wunschliste erst öffentlich einsehbar machen, die ist leer.


----------



## Schulte89 (27. August 2011)

und wie geht das?^^


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Du musst Dich registrieren/einloggen. Dann auf "Wunschliste kopieren" klicken. Dann auf "öffentlich einsehbar machen". Den generierten Link kannst Du dann hier posten.


----------



## Patze (27. August 2011)

Bei mir geht das auch ohne registrieren/einloggen, solange ich Cookies erlaube. Siehe hier: Meine Wunschliste | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## PommesmannXXL (27. August 2011)

Patze schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das auch ohne registrieren/einloggen, solange ich Cookies erlaube. Siehe hier: Meine Wunschliste | Geizhals.at EU


 
Funktionert nicht


----------



## Schulte89 (27. August 2011)

so habe mich REg. Projekt drei Monitore vom 27.08.2011, 00:14 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Patze (27. August 2011)

Stimmt zu blöd.  Habe nicht nachgedacht, ist schon spät. Sorry! Habe dies nicht beachtet: _"Mit "cookie" gekennzeichnete Wunschlisten sind als Cookie auf Ihrem PC gespeichert und können nur von dort verwendet werden."_


----------



## PommesmannXXL (27. August 2011)

Schulte89 schrieb:


> so habe mich REg. Projekt drei Monitore vom 27.08.2011, 00:14 | Geizhals.at EU


 


Monitore kenn ich mich nicht mit aus, aber der Rest sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Einen CPU-Kühler hast Du bereits?

Dem Gehäuse würde ich vorne noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter spendieren, z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals.at EU

Rest 

Zu den Monitoren finde ich keine Tests etc. Von daher bin ich da sehr skeptisch. Wenn Acer schon Value mit in die Produktbezeichnung schreibt... 

Ich wäre eher für den iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Schulte89 (27. August 2011)

CPU Kühler habe ich keinen guten für OC habe den Artic Freezer Pro


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

DA könntest Du noch einen Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich rauslassen 

Ich hab den ultimativen Monitor für eyefinity gefunden : Samsung SyncMaster MD230X3, 3x 23" (LS23MUQHB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (27. August 2011)

Der Macho ist gut abr der Alpenföhn Brocken ist besser  nein der Macho reicht 

@Softy warum nciht glich das hier Samsung SyncMaster MD230X6, 6x 23" (LS23MURHB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Der Macho ist gut abr der Alpenföhn Brocken ist besser  nein der Macho reicht



Nein, der Macho kühlt besser und (noch) leiser.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (27. August 2011)

Ich würde auch den Macho nehmen 

Adrian der Brocken ist doch kacke


----------



## Patze (27. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich hab den ultimativen Monitor für eyefinity gefunden : Samsung SyncMaster MD230X3, 3x 23" (LS23MUQHB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Auch wenn es nicht ganz ernst gemeint war, PCGH fand die Reaktionszeit nicht dolle: Samsung SyncMaster MD230X3 Test Monitor

Scythe Yasya ist noch besser, he, he.


----------



## Schulte89 (27. August 2011)

So UPDATE Wunschliste vom 27.08.2011, 00:33 | Geizhals.at EU

ohhh man Sechs Monitore.... mir reichen aber drei XD


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (27. August 2011)

Ich höre mein Brocken kein bisschen  und wenn er voll dreht ist er gerade mal bei 900rpm  also laut stärke mässig ist der Brocken ziehmlich gut und Ich kann @ stock auch ohne Lüfter Fahren


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Patze schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht ganz ernst gemeint war, PCGH fand die Reaktionszeit nicht dolle: Samsung SyncMaster MD230X3 Test Monitor
> 
> Scythe Yasya ist noch besser, he, he.



Welchen würdest Du empfehlen? Offensichtlich beschäftigst Du Dich ja mit Multi Monitoring, wenn ich so in Deine Signatur schaue 

@topic
Du könntest auch hier einen Thread aufmachen: Monitore

Die Edith findet die Zusammenstellung prima


----------



## Schulte89 (27. August 2011)

So also bei mir ist es jetzt gleich kurz vor Eins dh schlaffen gehen^^ habe zwar urlaub aber bin müde lol Wünsche euch und der "Edith" eine gute nacht man schreibt sich 

gruß

Schulte


----------



## Atholon (29. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> DA könntest Du noch einen Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich rauslassen
> 
> ...


 
Bei dem Macho sollte aber gesagt sein, dass dieser bei manchen Boards an die Grafikkarte stoßen kann.


----------



## Schulte89 (29. August 2011)

@Softy Ich werde mir morgen das Gehäuse und den Lüfter kaufen jetzt ist aber nochmal meine Frage wo soll ich den extra Lüfter installieren an der Front, an der Seite oder am Boden?

@Atholon wär das denn auch beim dem ASRock 990FX Extreme 4, 990 FX der Fall?

gruß Schulte
*
*


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Am Boden geht kein Lüfter. Den zusätzlichen 140mm Lüfter würde ich vorne  (einblasend) montieren, ein Seitenlüfter ist oft nachteilig für den Airflow im Gehäuse.

Wegen des Kühlers sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem, denn da kommt ja erstmal ein PCIe x1 Slot vor dem oberen PCIe x16 Slot.


----------



## Schulte89 (29. August 2011)

Was nicht passt wird es passend gemacht


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Eben. DREMEL® Multi-Max FTW


----------



## Schulte89 (30. August 2011)

Ich werde dann auch mal Bilder von meinen neuen Gehäuse hier reinstellen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (30. August 2011)

Jaaaa Die will ich sehen


----------



## Schulte89 (30. August 2011)

Hier die vorsprechenden Bilder vom Gehäuse 
*FRACTAL DESIGN Gehäuse DEFINE XL Black*

 Hier erst mal der zusätzliche Lüfter für die Front kommt aber noch ein dritter bei da ich nur noch ein Multi Laufwerk nutze 
http://www8.pic-upload.de/30.08.11/oxs6bmiw5f9.jpg

Einmal von oben 
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

Von Hinten 
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

Seite mit sichtbaren Kabelmanagement 
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

Power Knopf
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

Gebürstetes Aluminium als Front Blende 
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

Größen unterschied im Vergleich zum alten Gehäuse
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

Noch nicht viel verbaut 
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

Alles wieder Eingebaut 
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

Geöffnete Front über dem Laufwerk kommt noch ein 140er Lüfter rein
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

Hoffentlich geht der Monat schnell um den nächsten Monat habe ich vor das Mainboard, Ram, Netzteil zu bestellen.Fazit zum Gehäuse super verarbeitet schönes Aluminum Case >*Kauftipp*<gruß Schulte


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (30. August 2011)

ABer das Gehäuse ist doch Mega Geil oder nicht ?


----------



## -NeXoN- (30. August 2011)

Ach und ich dachte erst du hast jetzt komplett bestellt ^^

Ja, sehr schönes Case. Bin dank diesem Thread auch der festen Überzeugung dass ich mir genau das zulegen werde. So wie es aussieht wird der neue Rechner aber wohl doch auf Weihnachten verschoben werden müssen, weil die Renovierung bei mir natürlich mal wieder teurer ausfällt als geplant


----------



## Schulte89 (30. August 2011)

@-NeXoN- schön wäre es wenn ich den Pc jetzt komplett bestellt hätte^^ muss es auch leider auf mehre Monate verteilen bis ich alles zusammen habe


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (30. August 2011)

Das ist oft so -.-

Ich werde mir wenn ich wird geld habe das Case Sofort holen Alleine die kabel führungen und der platzt ist einfach nur der Traum


----------



## Schulte89 (30. August 2011)

Ist sogar noch ein Speed Fan Control mit einem Regeler dabei^^ Der Platz ist enorm man kann die Festplatten Halterungen ja auch noch alle entfernen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (30. August 2011)

Ich glaube mann die Oben raus nehmen die Festplatten einschübe und dann hat man noch mehr platzt 

Bei meinen Kumpel hat sich der Obere garnicht gedreht weil er so langsam und leise derht


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Sieht super aus   Sehr schönes Case


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (30. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Sieht super aus   Sehr schönes Case


 habe ich doch gesagt das das case geil ist


----------



## Schulte89 (30. August 2011)

Ich nochmal^^ Ich habe ja geschrieben das ich mir gerne ein Multi (Combo) Laufwerk kaufen wollte. Da ich mir ja auch Full HD Monitore kaufe dachte ich mir ich nehme mir ein BlueRay Laufwerk habe eins gefunden das CD,DVD und BlueRay liest bzw. beschreibt was haltet ihr davon hatte bis jetzt nur gute erfahrungen mit LG das liegt aber nur bei CD DVD Laufwerken. (laut Kundenmeinungen bei alternate ist es ganz gut)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG BH10LS30 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Das LG kannst Du nehmen, das ist sehr gut


----------



## Schulte89 (30. August 2011)

Wie ist den dieser Kühler im Vergleich zu den Macho ? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/tab/reviews/info/p432073_CoolerMaster-V8-Cooler-AMD-und-Intel-S1366--1156--AM3--AM2-.html#reviews


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Der Cooler Master V8 taugt nicht viel. Kühlleistung und Lautstärke sind bestenfalls durchschnittlich.


----------



## Schulte89 (30. August 2011)

also den Macho ok danke werde den dann nehmen.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Wenn Du einen schicken, ebenfalls sehr leisen Kühler suchst: Dark Rock | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## -NeXoN- (31. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen schicken, ebenfalls sehr leisen Kühler suchst: Dark Rock | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
aaaaaahhh oh Gooooottt


----------



## Schulte89 (31. August 2011)

konnte nicht wieder stehen....
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen
Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Das ging aber fix  Der Dark Rock C1 ist schon ein fettes Teil


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2011)

Nicht schlecht, aber Bilder bitte hier im Forum hochladen. Nutze dafür den "Anhänge verwalten" Button.


----------



## Schulte89 (31. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber Bilder bitte hier im Forum hochladen. Nutze dafür den "Anhänge verwalten" Button.



Ok beim nächsten mal


----------

